# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم MRT - Mobile repair tool تحديثات :  iFREE BOX Update Ver 1.30 Released..

## mohamed73

*       * ​ *Whats New : 
This is a hardware box for boot the IOS Devices enable to diag mode* *
With this you can fix Iphone & Ipad after change WIFI IC the wifi is disable 
With this you can fix the iphone & ipad flash with itunes error ,like error 9 
With this you can change the Iphone & ipad SN WIFI BT …after change big rom disk IC 
With this you can repair ipad icloud ID lock 
With this you can do a lot more then you are thinking 
This Box support Iphone 6Until Iphone X series*  *And also the Ipad Supported*   *Software download link-1** :* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Software download link-2 : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------

